# Questions about an old double barrel



## 71pontiact37 (Apr 14, 2007)

I have an old (unknown year) side by side double barrel shotgun. It was made by W.M. Moore co. The barrels were re blued and I planned on hanging it over a fireplace but the stock broke in half and I cant find the hammers. Any ideas on where i can get parts for this or does anyone know anything about the manufacturer?


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Try e-gunparts.com. It's hit or miss with them, but it's worth checking every month or so.

Good Luck


----------

